# Rally Excellent - 2nd leg!



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

thats awesome! congrats!!!!!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow! Congratulations! 

I am starting my Jester in a Rally class in August. I don't know too much about it. Maybe you could give us some pointers.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

99 out of 100,is not to be frowned upon.
Congratulation is very much in order!.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> Wow! Congratulations!
> 
> I am starting my Jester in a Rally class in August. I don't know too much about it. Maybe you could give us some pointers.


First of all relax and have fun! Training takes time, patience and a good sense of humor! Jester's name says it all!

Second, do take the classes as though you will 'compete' for a title in Rally and Obedience...the finer points are worth learning right the first time...
Some people take classes to have fun and get out of the house with their dogs (and that is GREAT), But hey you have a Golden... They usually do very well in Obedience...if not already, you may find you get bitten by the Obed bug! 

Thirdly...even if you never compete...Rally moves come in very handy in day-to-day dog managment...It is really worth the time and money...

Please let us know how you like your classes!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Congratulations Miss Liberty!!!!​
That is fantastic. Did you get her a big steak to celebrate?


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Cngratulations! Sounds like a fabulous day with a wonderful dog. You must be proud of both of you!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

*Oh Congratulations Miss Liberty*. I think a happy dance is in order for you. That is great news. Keep up the great work. :artydude :artydude :artydude arty: arty: arty: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

_<<Did you get her a big steak to celebrate?>>_

She got some roasted chicken when she finished her run....yummy! 

She gets a trip through McDonalds drive-through for her own hamburger with each title!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> _<<Did you get her a big steak to celebrate?>>_
> 
> She got some roasted chicken when she finished her run....yummy!
> 
> She gets a trip through McDonalds drive-through for her own hamburger with each title!!


Do Rally Teams ever do Demos at Events like Ryley's Run?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

LibertyME said:


> _<<Did you get her a big steak to celebrate?>>_
> 
> She got some roasted chicken when she finished her run....yummy!
> 
> She gets a trip through McDonalds drive-through for her own hamburger with each title!!


Congrats on the great run, great score and on earning a leg!

We do the drive thru, too.... We call it "Window Food!" as in, "Time to go get some window food!" 

I think I decided I'm going to show Quiz in Rally for the first time on June 1st. The local Golden Club is having a one-day specialty on a Friday. I hope to debut in regular obedience with him in the fall, so this will be a fun warm-up!

Congrats again!

-S


----------



## Lizzy&Sparky (May 3, 2007)

Congratulations! Sounds like fun, leavin' the house at 4 A.M.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Do Rally Teams ever do Demos at Events like Ryley's Run?


If you asked a local obedience club, perhaps they would be willing to donate the time to set up a couple of courses, answer questions and provide the signs etc....They might welcome the opportunity to 'proof' their own dogs....I know I would! Like anything it is finding people that would be willing to donate a couple of hours of time....

For some people watching traditional Obedience is like watching paint dry, but Rally is more animated you can talk to the dog and clap you hands and...in the Novice levels it is all done on leash...

Maybe run a little fundraiser....?? A buck to run the course...??
Or if they bring a bag of poop and they can run it for free... (to encourage everyone to pickup after their dogs)


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> The local Golden Club is having a one-day specialty on a Friday. I hope to debut in regular obedience with him in the fall, so this will be a fun warm-up!
> 
> Congrats again!
> 
> -S


Oh GOOD!! I cant wait to hear about it!  You two are quite the team!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

LibertyME said:


> Oh GOOD!! I cant wait to hear about it! You two are quite the team!


Awww... Thanks! We're off to a lesson right now!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Awesome job, isn't Rally a ball. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Lizzy&Sparky (May 3, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------

